# Apple TV ne reconnait aucun reseau WiFi



## macbrain97 (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis 2 mise à jour mon Apple TV ne reconnait plus mes réseaux WiFi: ma LiveBox et Mon Airport Express.

Impossible donc de l'utiliser si ce n'est avec un cable ethernet.

Mais finit l'utilisation Airplay>

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

merci


----------



## ptanafr (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
As-tu vérifier les paramètres en connectant directement ton ATV sur une TV en HDMI et connection de la RJ45 directement sur ta box, puis prendre la main sur la config ? re-valider, mot de passe et AirPlay par le Wifi.

Cdt,


----------

